# Blocton Alabama hutch



## bamaboybottles2 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is my prized possession. I bought it from an Alabama local. In Tom Lines book, it is rated as very rare, which means there are 1-5 known. I was talking to a man at trade days that I bought a few bottles from. He said he thinks that this is the only aqua, mug-based hutchinson bottle known from Blocton, Alabama.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 30, 2011)

Thatâ€™s a very killer bottle you have there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## sandchip (May 26, 2011)

Killer hutch there.  Proud fer ya.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 26, 2011)

That's a good'ern! [] What size is the town of Blocton. Must be pretty small. I travel thru Alabama often going to Dothan and North Florida where relatives live, and never noticed it on the map!


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (May 27, 2011)

Blocton doesn't exist anymore. It burned down in 1909. It was renamed West Blocton because the city was relocated west of Blocton. The town of West Blocton's population is probably near 1500 and about 5 square miles in size.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 28, 2011)

That's a small town indeed. Then it's a truly rare bird then! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2011)

WOW!That is cool!I once bought an Anniston Ala. hutch from two elderly folk at Collinsville that they had found under their store.I gave 2 bucks for it and sold it for 45 dollars and this was in the 70s!

 Do you have any idea of its worth?JAMIE


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 31, 2011)

Those local bottles are the best, at least in my eyes. That bottle has it all... Cool embossing, monogram, mug base, rarity... Nice bottle!


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think local bottles are the best, too.


----------

